# Fischereimarke



## marcoovp (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Angelfreaks, 
bn neu hier und hätte mal ne frage zur Fischereijahresmarke für Meck-Pomm.
Ich habe einen gültigen Fischereischein, aber keine Fischereimarke für 2011. Das ich die brauche um angeln zu können, weiß ich, bloß jetzt die eigentliche frage: wo kann ich überall angeln, wenn ich NUR die Fischereimarke und den Angelschein habe?Darf man damit in allen öffentlichen Gewässern angeln?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereimarke*

Das ist bloß eine "Angelsteuer" und berechtigt dich zum Kauf einer Angelerlaubnis für ein(oder mehrere) x-beliebige Gewässer. 
Ohne das Ding sind die Erlaubniskarten nicht gültig.


Also nur damit darfste noch nirgends angeln.:m


----------



## marcoovp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereimarke*

wie siehts denn mit Ostsee aus?was braucht man da für Papiere?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereimarke*

Küstenkarte für 20 Möpse.
Zu beziehen hier:
http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/Liste_AusgabeAE201105a.pdf


----------



## marcoovp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fischereimarke*

oki danke


----------

